# Removals Company Dubai??



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Does any one have any numbers for competitive removals companies in Dubai? I'm moving Dubai to Dubai (Re locating house) and want a company which is good but not over priced!

Thanks


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Does any one have any numbers for competitive removals companies in Dubai? I'm moving Dubai to Dubai (Re locating house) and want a company which is good but not over priced!
> 
> Thanks


Yeap. I have an ex colleague who has been in the business for over 12 years and has a great team but low overheads so very competitive rates.
You can call him at 042820855: Ask for Santan and tell him Anna gave you the number.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yoga girl said:


> Yeap. I have an ex colleague who has been in the business for over 12 years and has a great team but low overheads so very competitive rates.
> You can call him at 042820855: Ask for Santan and tell him Anna gave you the number.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Excellent! Thank you, I will call them later today.

Cheers


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks again Yoga Girl, he's going to come over tonight and do a survey of my stuff to give me a price, I told him you referred me and he had no idea who you were... only kidding! lol He knew you! lol 

Manty thanks


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Not sure what that says.... anyway your man came round last night and measured me up and I can expect a quote very shortly...

Cheers


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

ACoz2000 said:


> Not sure what that says.... anyway your man came round last night and measured me up and I can expect a quote very shortly...
> 
> Cheers


HI. Always happy to help. I hope it all works out for you. Good luck with the move!!


----------

